# Walter Reed military hospital set to close



## Lima_Oscar (25 Aug 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/08/25/base.closings.ap/index.html



> Walter Reed military hospital set to close
> Panel's vote follows Pentagon plan
> 
> Thursday, August 25, 2005; Posted: 1:39 p.m. EDT (17:39 GMT)
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Aug 2005)

A very timely decision. Our troops deserve to be treated in modern state of the art facilities. A new facility is also cheaper to maintain than a 100 year old building.


----------



## Fraser.g (28 Aug 2005)

I am guessing that the "new" hospital in Bethesda is Navy Med? The one accross the street from NIH and NIMH. 

GF


----------



## Lima_Oscar (28 Aug 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> I am guessing that the "new" hospital in Bethesda is Navy Med? The one accross the street from NIH and NIMH.
> 
> GF



http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/08/25/base.closings.ap/index.html


> Part of that effort was closing Walter Reed -- the crown jewel of U.S. military hospitals -- and moving much of its staff and services across town to the National Naval Medical Center in Bethesda, Maryland, which will be updated and expanded. In a nod to the Army hospital's century-old heritage, the expanded facility will be renamed Walter Reed.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (28 Aug 2005)

My understanding is that the medical facilities will be moved to Bethesda at the National Naval Medical Center (NNMC) and they will expand the hospital and then rename it Walter Reed.  In effect, NNMC will become the new Walter Reed.

NNMC is a huge hospital with ten connected buildings.  Top Senators and even the President gets treated there.  I had my wisdom teeth taken out at that hospital last year and it is a state of the art facility with great doctors.

PJ D-Dog


----------

